# BigPoppa's Sale Thread



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Gotta get rid of some stuff, I had subscriptions to Model Cars Mag when it first came out and Scale Auto for a few years in the late 90s, early 2000s. I figured I'd post them up here first for the LIL folks. Conditions vary, a few of them had some water damage that got the pages sort of crunchy, but still readable. Lots of good tips, a few lowriders sprinkled in with the show coverage

$2.50 each, or 5 for $10, Paypal preferred

$3.00 to ship, 25 cents for each additional

Here's the link to issues with date, PM me

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...del_stuff/mags/
a few samples


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

wheres the kits kris?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... i thought the skirts and more were back on the market


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 3 2008, 09:01 PM~11774578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're coming


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll take them all.  PM me


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 3 2008, 06:04 PM~11774612
> *I'll take them all.   PM me
> *


fukkin ballllllller :0


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 3 2008, 09:06 PM~11774634
> *fukkin ballllllller  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 3 2008, 09:04 PM~11774612
> *I'll take them all.   PM me
> *


that was quick, considered sold


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

SWEET. :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

damn i was to late...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

$10 each plus shipping



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 3 2008, 11:40 PM~11775536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn bro you interested in traden


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll take them all uffin: 






















































if i was ballin.... :biggrin: seriously.... i love that old school shit.... wish i could buy them all


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 4 2008, 08:14 PM~11779914
> *damn bro you interested in traden
> *


maybe, I'm a tough guy to trade with. Maybe for other mags


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

not my lowrider mags lol i collect those


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 3 2008, 08:04 PM~11774612
> *I'll take them all.   PM me
> *


SEE ROLLINOLDSKOOL I GAVE HOMIE A CHANCE, I DON'T ALWAYS BUY EVERYTHING UP, WELL THE TRUTH IS HE BEAT ME TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 4 2008, 05:43 PM~11780082
> *SEE ROLLINOLDSKOOL I GAVE HOMIE A CHANCE, I DON'T ALWAYS BUY EVERYTHING UP, WELL THE TRUTH IS HE BEAT ME TO IT :biggrin:
> *


don't get me goin again  you never even bothered responding to the nice pm i sent you....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 07:46 PM~11780091
> *don't get me goin again    you never even bothered responding to the nice pm i sent you....
> *


SORRY POPPA, ROLLIN I BEEN BUSY AND SICK AT WORK, I'LL GET TO ALL MY PM'S ON MONDAY WHEN I'M OFF.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Trade for anything? I don't feel like making ebay auctions. 



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 3 2008, 11:40 PM~11775536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

waited long enough...  

first $120 in the continental US takes them all or will sell as stated below



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 3 2008, 08:43 PM~11774407
> *Gotta get rid of some stuff, I had subscriptions to Model Cars Mag when it first came out and Scale Auto for a few years in the late 90s, early 2000s.  I figured I'd post them up here first for the LIL folks.  Conditions vary, a few of them had some water damage that got the pages sort of crunchy, but still readable.  Lots of good tips, a few lowriders sprinkled in with the show coverage
> 
> $2.50 each, or 5 for $10, Paypal preferred
> ...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Last chance for LILers, going to post in other forums tomorrow, just wanted to give you folks a chance

any Juggalos in the house? I put some old stuff on ebay

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/poppadiaz_W0...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 3 2008, 08:43 PM~11774407
> *Gotta get rid of some stuff, I had subscriptions to Model Cars Mag when it first came out and Scale Auto for a few years in the late 90s, early 2000s.  I figured I'd post them up here first for the LIL folks.  Conditions vary, a few of them had some water damage that got the pages sort of crunchy, but still readable.  Lots of good tips, a few lowriders sprinkled in with the show coverage
> 
> $2.50 each, or 5 for $10, Paypal preferred
> ...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: guess what

85 biarittz - 3 58 3 59/60
modeljunky - 1 58
BiggDeee - 2 58 1 59/60
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59s
drnitrus - 2 59/60
bigdogg323 - 2 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60
Cotton Candy Dream - ?
Waco - 2 58s, 2 59/60
Models IV Life - 1 58 1 59/60
old low&slo - 2 59/60
SOLO1 - 1 59/60

poured a couple yesterday


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

$6.00 a set, $2.00 to ship up to 4

58 and 59/60 cruiser skirts-shown are with the ports molded in, but some will be sold with the ports cast separate for plating, but I'm phasing that out.

since the new revell 58 kit comes with skirts now, I'm ok if people want to back out on them, just let me know

85 biarittz - 3 58 3 59/60 pending
modeljunky - 1 58 pending
BiggDeee - 2 58 1 59/60
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59/60s
drnitrus - 2 59/60
bigdogg323 - 2 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60
Cotton Candy Dream - ?
Waco - 2 58s, 2 59/60
Models IV Life - 1 58 1 59/60
old low&slo - 2 59/60
SOLO1 - 1 59/60
shrekinacutty - 1 59/60
mademan - 1 59/60
Regalistic - 1 58
lb808 - 1 58, 1 59/60
[email protected] - 1 58, 1 59/60


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

welcome back :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

i like the molded on ports uffin: whats next :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

want to trade anything for a set of 59 skirts? lmk
my paypal is being shitt.


> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 9 2008, 02:50 PM~12105613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

add me to list for a set for the 58'


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 9 2008, 01:50 PM~12105613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, i'll take a couple of set's.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Nov 9 2008, 09:29 PM~12109230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be more specific, 58s or 59/60


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

PM'ed :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 9 2008, 01:50 PM~12105613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Skirts look awesome!! Clean cast.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll take one set of each.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

List gets updated as orders come in. I had to bump my shipping price up too, sorry. Doesn't qualify as nonmachinable anymore, has to be parcel post. :angry: 

Is that modeljunky dude still around, he hasn't been on since mid-October











$6.00 a set, $3.50 to ship up to 4

List gets updated as orders come in. I had to bump my shipping price up too, sorry. Doesn't qualify as nonmachinable anymore, has to be parcel post. :angry: 

Is that modeljunky dude still around, he hasn't been on since mid-October

58 and 59/60 cruiser skirts-shown are with the ports molded in, but some will be sold with the ports cast separate for plating, but I'm phasing that out.

since the new revell 58 kit comes with skirts now, I'm ok if people want to back out on them, just let me know

85 biarittz - 3 58 3 59/60 sent
modeljunky - 1 58 cancelled 
BiggDeee - 2 58 1 59/60 pending 
bigbodyeddie - 3 58s 4 59/60s
bigdogg323 - 2 59/60
Road Dogg - 2 58s 2 59/60
Cotton Candy Dream - ?
Waco - 2 58s, 2 59/60
Models IV Life - 2 58 2 59/60
old low&slo - 2 59/60
SOLO1 - 1 59/60
shrekinacutty - 1 59/60
mademan - 1 59/60
Regalistic - 1 58
lb808 - 1 58, 1 59/60
[email protected] - 1 58, 1 59/60
MC562 - 3 59/60
rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

add me to the list 3of 59\60


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Paging Bigdee to the white courtesy phone, I know I PMed you, you want skirts?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 10 2008, 12:42 AM~12110216
> *Skirts look awesome!! Clean cast.
> *


got mine a LONG time ago. some of the best parts ive seen....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm not sure people understand what I've got going on here. I can make about 2 sets a day max, if they don't fuck up. I do not have a stockpile of skirts sitting here. This is a waiting list. When the skirts are ready, I will PM you with the total. If you're not on the list and you want skirts, let me know and I'll put you on the list. I don't want your money until your order is ready. 

So stop PMing me asking where to send the money. They're coming!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 15 2008, 06:26 PM~12168386
> *I'm not sure people understand what I've got going on here.  I can make about 2 sets a day max, if they don't fuck up.  I do not have a stockpile of skirts sitting here.  This is a waiting list.  When the skirts are ready, I will PM you with the total.  If you're not on the list and you want skirts, let me know and I'll put you on the list.  I don't want your money until your order is ready.
> 
> So stop PMing me asking where to send the money.  They're coming!
> *


good idea.... gets messy when u take in money before it can be ready.... put me back on the list for 4 59/60 with molded on ports.... i should have money by the time u get to my name on the list....  i got some before and i kno your quality.... u got batteries too?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 15 2008, 09:57 PM~12168579
> *good idea.... gets messy when u take in money before it can be ready.... put me back on the list for 4 59/60 with molded on ports.... i should have money by the time u get to my name on the list....   i got some before and i kno your quality.... u got batteries too?
> *


that's the only reason I'm doing it, I don't want to be held down to a schedule because I'm sitting on someone's money. I'm using the separate ports mold until it wears out, what you get is what you get. It is starting to get a little beat


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 15 2008, 11:03 PM~12168626
> *that's the only reason I'm doing it, I don't want to be held down to a schedule because I'm sitting on someone's money.  I'm using the separate ports mold until it wears out, what you get is what you get.  It is starting to get a little beat
> *


I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

List gets updated as orders come in. 










$6.00 a set, $3.50 to ship up to 4

List gets updated as orders come in. I had to bump my shipping price up too, sorry. Doesn't qualify as nonmachinable anymore, has to be parcel post. :angry: 

58 and 59/60 cruiser skirts-shown are with the ports molded in, but some will be sold with the ports cast separate for plating, but I'm phasing that out.

since the new revell 58 kit comes with skirts now, I'm ok if people want to back out on them, just let me know


Models IV Life - 2 58 2 59/60 pending 
old low&slo - 2 59/60 cancelled 
SOLO1 - 1 59/60 pending 
shrekinacutty - 1 59/60 pending
mademan - 1 59/60
Regalistic - 1 58
lb808 - 1 58, 1 59/60
[email protected] - 1 58, 1 59/60
MC562 - 5 59/60
rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60
PINK86REGAL - 1 59/60
mista_gonzo - 1 59/60


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

this is one of the first molds I ever tried before I really knew what I was doing. Organ pipe speakers are $1 for 4. Sand the base down, maybe drill out the pipes some and they should look fine.











Individual deep cycle batteries are 50 cents apiece. PM me on a deal on reject batteries, just takes a little more work to make look good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 17 2008, 11:04 AM~12178668
> *
> Individual deep cycle batteries are 50 cents apiece.  PM me on a deal on reject batteries, just takes a little more work to make look good
> 
> ...




these are clean as hell man.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Road Dogg and BigDogg323 you got PMs


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i want a set for a 60 pm me when u ready


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 18 2008, 09:11 AM~12189625
> *Road Dogg and BigDogg323 you got PMs
> *


 :uh: 

both these guys haven't been on a while, so I'm just going to jump over them for now

Waco and Models IV Life you got PMs


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 19 2008, 07:58 AM~12199523
> *:uh:
> 
> both these guys haven't been on a while, so I'm just going to jump over them for now
> ...



Wat PM???? hit me up mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Homie can you PM me your paypal acct infor. Want (1 set) 59/60... Gonz


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 19 2008, 11:10 PM~12207820
> *Wat PM???? hit me up mayne! :biggrin:
> *



dunno, resent


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

more PMs sent

plenty of 58 skirts available if you have the old AMT kit 


List gets updated as orders come in. 










$6.00 a set, $3.50 to ship up to 4

List gets updated as orders come in. I had to bump my shipping price up too, sorry. Doesn't qualify as nonmachinable anymore, has to be parcel post. :angry: 

58 and 59/60 cruiser skirts-shown are with the ports molded in, but some will be sold with the ports cast separate for plating, but I'm phasing that out.

since the new revell 58 kit comes with skirts now, I'm ok if people want to back out on them, just let me know
Models IV Life - 2 58 2 59/60 sent 
old low&slo - 2 59/60 cancelled 
SOLO1 - 1 59/60 cancelled 
shrekinacutty - 1 59/60 sent
mademan - 1 59/60
Regalistic - 1 58
lb808 - 1 58, 1 59/60
[email protected] - 1 58, 1 59/60
MC562 - 5 59/60
rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60
PINK86REGAL - 1 59/60
mista_gonzo - 1 59/60


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

M.O. SENT POPPA!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

package received :thumbsup: thanks brotha


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

more PMs sent

plenty of 58 skirts available if you have the old AMT kit 
List gets updated as orders come in. 










$6.00 a set, $3.50 to ship up to 4

List gets updated as orders come in. I had to bump my shipping price up too, sorry. Doesn't qualify as nonmachinable anymore, has to be parcel post. :angry: 

58 and 59/60 cruiser skirts-shown are with the ports molded in, but some will be sold with the ports cast separate for plating, but I'm phasing that out.

since the new revell 58 kit comes with skirts now, I'm ok if people want to back out on them, just let me know
Models IV Life - 2 58 2 59/60 sent 
old low&slo - 2 59/60 cancelled 
SOLO1 - 1 59/60 cancelled 
shrekinacutty - 1 59/60 sent
mademan - 1 59/60 pending
Regalistic - 1 58 pending
lb808 - 1 58, 1 59/60 pending
[email protected] - 1 58, 1 59/60
MC562 - 5 59/60
rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60
PINK86REGAL - 1 59/60
mista_gonzo - 1 59/60


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

More PMs sent

plenty of 58 skirts available if you have the old AMT kit  
List gets updated as orders come in. 










$6.00 a set, $3.50 to ship up to 4

List gets updated as orders come in.  I had to bump my shipping price up too, sorry.  Doesn't qualify as nonmachinable anymore, has to be parcel post.  :angry: 

58 and 59/60 cruiser skirts-shown are with the ports molded in, but some will be sold with the ports cast separate for plating, but I'm phasing that out.

since the new revell 58 kit comes with skirts now, I'm ok if people want to back out on them, just let me know
Models IV Life - 2 58 2 59/60 sent 
old low&slo - 2 59/60  cancelled 
SOLO1 - 1 59/60 cancelled 
shrekinacutty - 1 59/60 sent
mademan - 1 59/60 pending
Regalistic - 1 58 pending
lb808 - 1 58, 1 59/60 pending
[email protected] - 1 58, 1 59/60
MC562 - 5 59/60
rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60
PINK86REGAL - 1 59/60
mista_gonzo - 1 59/60
modelsbyroni - 2 59/60


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

hey bro i got my skirts and they cleaner than mofo and thanks for the lil extras u sent


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i want 4 batterys


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 20 2008, 12:12 PM~12483425
> *i want 4 batterys
> *


PM me, $3.50 shipped


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

shrekinacutty - 1 59/60 sent
mademan - 1 59/60 pending
Regalistic - 1 58 pending
lb808 - 1 58, 1 59/60 pending
[email protected] - 1 58, 1 59/60
MC562 - 5 59/60
rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60
PINK86REGAL - 1 59/60
mista_gonzo - 1 59/60
modelsbyroni - 2 59/60 

I need money and got a lot of skirts sitting.

Anybody who has paypal now PM me.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

mademan - 1 59/60 pending
Regalistic - 1 58 pending
lb808 - 1 58, 1 59/60 pending
[email protected] - 1 58, 1 59/60
MC562 - 5 59/60
rollinoldskoo - 4 59/60
PINK86REGAL - 1 59/60
mista_gonzo - 1 59/60
modelsbyroni - 2 59/60 
youcantfademe- - 2 59/60 


Anybody who has money ready PM me


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 21 2008, 08:34 AM~12488882
> *mademan - 1 59/60 pending
> Regalistic - 1 58 pending
> lb808 - 1 58, 1 59/60 pending
> ...


TTT


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

New products finally!

1950 Chevy truck bumper guard. Comes pretty much as you see it, some mold lines along the side and flash between the bars. Comes unplated. 

$4.00










Something I been working to perfect for a while. 30s-40s style artillery wheels. Big thanks to Dough and Art Anderson for helping me come up with these. 

Below is what I'll be currently selling. I had to make this as easy as possible to cast as well as build. Most artilleries are painted with chrome caps and beauty rings. I cast the cap as part of the wheel because it's easy to paint and just foil the center...










This is what the finished product would look like. This wheel is made to fit the Galaxie 1946-48 Chevy tire. I couldn't find anything else that would fit and look right. The beauty ring is also from the kit. 

So the bummer is you have to have the Galaxie kit to make these work right now. 

BUUUUUTTTT....I just got off the phone with Galaxie and they are willing to sell a set of 4 black tires for $5.00 shipped. So next is to make a mold for the whitewall insert and the beauty ring, which will be pretty easy.

So if you want these now, they are $5.00. Once I get the other parts molded, they will be $6.00 a set.

Thinking out loud here, if I get enough prepaid orders in, I may be able to buy a pile of tires and sell everything as a set. 

What you guys think?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

castings look bad ass BigPoppa


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 8 2009, 11:30 AM~12642976
> *castings look bad ass BigPoppa
> *


Thanks man, couldn't have done it without you. Still working on the other stuff you helped on.

Just so everyone knows, first place I sell is on LIL. No one has had a crack at anything I make until lowrider here are taken care of. Once they are, I'll push them on ebay and other boards. It's a small side biz, I'm not looking to make a shitload of money.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 8 2009, 11:26 AM~12642942
> *New products finally!
> 
> 1950 Chevy truck bumper guard.  Comes pretty much as you see it, some mold lines along the side and flash between the bars.  Comes unplated.
> ...



how much for 2 bumper guards shipped to 79924?

I want the wheels also btu would rather wait till they are complete.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

also if you take pre-orders to get complete set of wheels I am down for 2 sets right now . maybe more depending on fimal price and how many projects I have.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

How much for 3 sets of artilleries shipped to 95039.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

The more I think about it, the less I want to deal with buying the tires. 

How much of a pain in the ass would it be for people having to pick up the tires themselves, would it affect the sale?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm down for atlest 1 set for my 49 merc


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 8 2009, 03:23 PM~12643881
> *The more I think about it, the less I want to deal with buying the tires.
> 
> How much of a pain in the ass would it be for people having to pick up the tires themselves, would it affect the sale?
> *



WHAT IF YOU JUST CASTED THE TIRE TO? WHOLE SET UP $10.00 SHIPPED ! 

I KNOW THEY HAVE A BLACK DIE YOU CAN ADD TO THE RESIN TO COLOR IT ! JUST A THOUGHT K.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 01:43 PM~12644001
> *WHAT  IF  YOU  JUST  CASTED  THE  TIRE  TO?  WHOLE  SET  UP  $10.00 SHIPPED !
> 
> I  KNOW  THEY  HAVE  A  BLACK  DIE  YOU  CAN  ADD TO  THE  RESIN  TO  COLOR IT  !  JUST  A  THOUGHT  K.
> *


I may just go that route, it's cheaper for me and easier for the buyer. If I had the green I would buy the OG tires up front. Only thing is they would be hard resin instead of the flexible rubber. I have the dye, it's actually what gives my resin the grey color. They make a rubber resin too, but I don't know if I want to mess with it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 8 2009, 04:08 PM~12644173
> *I may just go that route, it's cheaper for me and easier for the buyer.  If I had the green I would buy the OG tires up front.  Only thing is they would be hard resin instead of the flexible rubber.  I have the dye, it's actually what gives my resin the grey color.  They make a rubber resin too, but I don't know if I want to mess with it.
> *



IF THESE ARE AS CLEAN AS THE SKIRTS YOU SENT THEN IT BEING A RESIN TIRE SHOULDN'T MATTER ! AND YOUR RIGHT ABOUT ORDER THE TIRES OUR-SELF ! WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HANDLE THAT !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 02:14 PM~12644213
> *IF THESE  ARE  AS  CLEAN  AS  THE  SKIRTS  YOU  SENT THEN  IT  BEING A  RESIN  TIRE  SHOULDN'T  MATTER !  AND  YOUR  RIGHT  ABOUT  ORDER THE  TIRES  OUR-SELF !  WE  SHOULD  BE  ABLE  TO  HANDLE  THAT !
> *


So you think the buyer should get the tires themselves? 5 bucks for 4 tires is actually pretty good. Galaxie can't separate the whitewall inserts and rings, but that's easy to cast.

I know the interest is there, it's more about how much trouble the buyer wants to go through.

Any and all opinions considered.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 8 2009, 04:31 PM~12644335
> *So you think the buyer should get the tires themselves?  5 bucks for 4 tires is actually pretty good.  Galaxie can't separate the whitewall inserts and rings, but that's easy to cast.
> 
> I know the interest is there, it's more about how much trouble the buyer wants to go through.
> ...


Once everything is ready I'll be ordering some wheel sets. And some bumper guards. I don't have a problem ordering the tires myself. Will you have a company contact for us order from.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

PM SENT :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 8 2009, 03:40 PM~12644831
> *PM SENT  :dunno:
> *


didn't get anything :dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

pm sent again


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

any more thoughts? Right now I think i'll just make everything except the tire itself


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cast the tire in black resin and sell as a complete set


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 01:43 PM~12644001
> *WHAT  IF  YOU  JUST  CASTED  THE  TIRE  TO?  WHOLE  SET  UP  $10.00 SHIPPED !
> 
> I  KNOW  THEY  HAVE  A  BLACK  DIE  YOU  CAN  ADD TO  THE  RESIN  TO  COLOR IT  !  JUST  A  THOUGHT  K.
> *


I would go that route...complete set would be easier to sell. Some people don't have easy access to parts....

:cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

would like to see with beauty rings separate also....I would get them chromed separately...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 9 2009, 06:43 AM~12651212
> *would like to see with beauty rings separate also....I would get them chromed separately...
> *


The beauty rings will be separate, along with the white wall insert (are you reading what I've posted?  ). I don't plan on selling anything chromed, to much prep work.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Taking orders for the following

58 Impala cruiser skirts - $6.00
59-60 Impala cruiser skirts - $6.00
1950 Chevy truck bumper guards - $4.00
1930s/40s Artillery wheels - $6.00 fits Galaxy 1948 Chevy parts
- $10.00 with tires with separate whitewall inserts & beauty rings
Batteries - 50 cents each, 25 cents for blems

Still working on some other stuff that should be out this week.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

408 MODELS -- 2 BUMPER GAURDS, 2 SETS OF ARTILLERIES


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

1 Bumper Guard, 1 Artillerie Wheels w/ tires...


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

ill take 3sets of the 50 chevy bumper guards...pm ur paypal addy ill send payment this friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd like to buy 3 sets of complete arts ?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

2 bumper guards for me.... ill pick up some artilleries when ive got some more money.... just pm me when thy r ready and ill get the payment to ya....


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

PM'ed


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

ill take two sets of artillery rims and one set of bumper gurd for 1950 chevy.....pm me with all the info cause im not familiar on how to buy.....!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm taking orders down, trying to get organized, I'll be PMing people with prices and info.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 13 2009, 05:30 AM~12690077
> *Taking orders for the following
> 
> 58 Impala cruiser skirts - $6.00
> ...


are the tires, inserts and beauty rings for the artilleries gonna be in resin also?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2009, 09:35 PM~12708270
> *are the tires, inserts and beauty rings for the artilleries gonna be in resin also?
> *


yes. For now it will all be in grey resin, I have the dye to make the tires black, but it's kind of a pain in the ass to mix it separate. Kind of hard to explain, but with so many small molds, it's tough to mix, pour, stack, and do it all before it sets up.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

payment sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 13 2009, 09:49 AM~12690206
> *1 Bumper Guard, 1 Artillerie Wheels w/ tires...
> *


x2 please


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 14 2009, 09:42 PM~12708368
> *yes.  For now it will all be in grey resin, I have the dye to make the tires black, but it's kind of a pain in the ass to mix it separate.  Kind of hard to explain, but with so many small molds, it's tough to mix, pour, stack, and do it all before it sets up.
> *


So the tires will be grey??


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 16 2009, 08:23 AM~12721809
> *So the tires will be grey??
> *


tires and whitewalls, I will be messing with the dye to make them black, but the white wall inserts will be grey, I don't have any white resin.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

resin stuff is on hold, I fucked my eye up last week and I still can't see straight.

cleaning up some stuff...

big scale wheels off an R/C, like 1/16 i think. No centers, nothing a good modeler can't figure out. One mount on the back got sheared off, also not a big deal

15 shipped each set of 4










big and littles


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

3 sets of chrome, 1 set of gold

$14 shipped each


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

so your the one my old man bought the skirts from.....well just to let you know homie..he was so happy when he got them....and he used my addy so my jefita wouldnt get mad lol but in the scheme of life they woulnd up back here he unfortunatly didnt get to use them! so they almost went full circle lol


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

homie are the artillery wheels done, forget if you said they were ready or were being worked on.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 6 2009, 11:47 AM~12925905
> *homie are the artillery wheels done, forget if you said they were ready or were being worked on.
> *


The tires are sitting on my table waiting for rubber. I can't focus, I got resin dust or something in my eye last week and scratched the cornea


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 6 2009, 11:40 AM~12925821
> *so your the one my old man bought the skirts from.....well just to let you know homie..he was so happy when he got them....and he used my addy so my jefita wouldnt get mad lol but in the scheme of life they woulnd up back here he unfortunatly didnt get to use them! so they almost went full circle lol
> *


Yep, that's me. What was his name/ID here? Sorry to hear about his passing


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

TTT 


3 sets of chrome, 1 set of gold

$14 shipped each


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

TTT
big scale wheels off an R/C, like 1/16 i think. No centers, nothing a good modeler can't figure out. One mount on the back got sheared off, also not a big deal

15 shipped each set of 4










big and littles


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

New product! Regal hood for the Grand National kit-no bump, completely smoothed top and bottom. Don't mind the hole, this was a rushed cast with a bubble

Update on the artillery wheels. I cast the tires and for whatever reason the mold shrank, so much that it takes way too much work to make the wheel as well as the whitewall to fit. Too much fine sanding, and I know if I or any builder takes a little too big a bite, it will look like shit. So I'll be ordering the rubber tires directly from Galaxie.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

updated price list

58 Impala cruiser skirts - $6.00
59-60 Impala cruiser skirts - $6.00
1950 Chevy truck bumper guards - $4.00
1930s/40s Artillery wheels - $6.00 fits Galaxy 1948 Chevy parts
- $12.00 with tires with separate whitewall inserts & beauty rings
Smooth Regal hood - $6.00
Lowrider wire wheels - $6.00
Batteries - 50 cents each, 25 cents for blems


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Tru-spoke style wheels now available


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn them trus look badass


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Tru-Classic style wheels


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

100 spoke style wheel

I know everyone likes the see thru look that's out there, but personally, I can't stand them, they look like wagon wheels, there's not enough detail. These look a lot like the Mclean style wheel, but these have the additional spokes in the back poking out along the edge.


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 6 2009, 01:00 PM~12926080
> *Yep, that's me.  What was his name/ID here?  Sorry to hear about his passing
> *



i cant remember the id here that i made just to buy them skirts but the address was in austin texas still have the envelope and all that came he never was able to use them!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 14 2009, 10:07 PM~13005576
> *100 spoke style wheel
> 
> I know everyone likes the see thru look that's out there, but personally, I can't stand them, they look like wagon wheels, there's not enough detail.  These look a lot like the Mclean style wheel, but these have the additional spokes in the back poking out along the edge.
> ...


those are bad ass bro i like the mcclanes too but these are nice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 6 2009, 12:06 PM~12926144
> *TTT
> big scale wheels off an R/C, like 1/16 i think.  No centers, nothing a good modeler can't figure out.  One mount on the back got sheared off, also not a big deal
> 
> ...


Hehehe...smells like leftovers! :biggrin: :biggrin: They are 1/12 scale wheels. 
Thanx for shipping the goods!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 15 2009, 08:48 AM~13007937
> *Hehehe...smells like leftovers!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: They are 1/12 scale wheels.
> Thanx for shipping the goods!! :thumbsup:
> *


Not much else left to save. Did you get the box already?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 14 2009, 09:07 PM~13005576
> *100 spoke style wheel
> 
> I know everyone likes the see thru look that's out there, but personally, I can't stand them, they look like wagon wheels, there's not enough detail.  These look a lot like the Mclean style wheel, but these have the additional spokes in the back poking out along the edge.
> ...


True in every sense...although I still like em in combo with Mando's rims.
These look 10X better than the Pegaus MC's.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 15 2009, 08:50 AM~13007947
> *True in every sense...although I still like em in combo with Mando's rims.
> These look 10X better than the Pegaus MC's.
> *


for sure, I meant as far as the plastic molded wheels, all the photoetch are still better


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 14 2009, 08:45 PM~13005448
> *New product!  Regal hood for the Grand National kit-no bump, completely smoothed top and bottom.  Don't mind the hole, this was a rushed cast with a bubble
> 
> Update on the artillery wheels.  I cast the tires and for whatever reason the mold shrank, so much that it takes way too much work to make the wheel as well as the whitewall to fit.  Too much fine sanding, and I know if I or any builder takes a little too big a bite, it will look like shit.  So I'll be ordering the rubber tires directly from Galaxie.
> ...


This is a really nice item!! Well worth casting It was a B to get the hump removed nice and smooth om my Regal.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I NEED A HOOD AND SOME 100 SPOKES..PM ME BIG POPPA!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 15 2009, 08:52 AM~13007953
> *for sure, I meant as far as the plastic molded wheels, all the photoetch are still better
> *


No, I mean the combo of the see thru Pegasus one with Mando's rim on top..I did that combo since all my wheels need to roll and I'm afraid the PE wires won't hold.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 15 2009, 08:50 AM~13007945
> *Not much else left to save.  Did you get the box already?
> *


No, box didn't arrive yet, prolly takes a week or two.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

how much are the tru spokes and tru classics going for


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 14 2009, 11:07 PM~13005576
> *100 spoke style wheel
> 
> 
> ...



YO THANKS BIG POPPA FOR OFFERING UP THESE WHEELS!

FELLAS THESE WHEELS ARE SUPER SHARP WHEN CHROME PLATED ! 


















THESE HERE WERE CHROME THEN THE CENTERS HIT WITH TAMIYA CLEAR YELLOW THEN THE SPOKES WERE HIT WITH TAMIYA CLEAR RED ! 









THESE WHEELS EVEN SOILD BRING A VERY NICE LOOK TO YOUR BUILDS OVER THE OTHER SOLID SPOKES ON THE MARKET ! 



ALSO THANKS FOR THE REGAL HOOD OFFER ASWELL ! AS SOUND AS I GET THINGS SET UP FOR THE TWINS COMING I WILL BE MAKING AN ORDER ! THESE DAMN DOCTORS WANT THEIR MONEY UP FRONT BEFORE THE DELIVERY ! :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 15 2009, 10:54 AM~13008654
> *how much are the tru spokes and tru classics going for
> *


$6 a set


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 12:31 PM~13008949
> *YO THANKS  BIG  POPPA  FOR  OFFERING UP THESE  WHEELS!
> 
> FELLAS  THESE WHEELS  ARE  SUPER SHARP WHEN  CHROME PLATED !
> ...



those look really good gona have to pickup a few they look really nice compliment your rides nicely mini  nice work popa i got a few of your skirts too all nice stuff people buy it up :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments people.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

as soon as I get set up with a new job I see that I'll be making a nice sized order


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 8 2009, 12:26 PM~12642942
> *New products finally!
> 
> 1950 Chevy truck bumper guard.  Comes pretty much as you see it, some mold lines along the side and flash between the bars.  Comes unplated.
> ...


do you have these tires? or some like it 

in couple weeks im gonna need to get few things from you


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Does the $6.00 include shipping?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

hey big poppa, im liking those artillery rims and that bumper guard. those artillery rims are just the right size bro.....they are supposed to be big...if you look on most bombs they are that size..they are not supposed to be 13 or 14 inch tires like you see on most lowriders with wires..GOOD JOB....pm me some info...id like to order a few sets of each...thanks.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 15 2009, 04:16 PM~13010786
> *do you have these tires?  or some like it
> 
> in couple weeks im gonna need to get few things from you
> *


The tires are from the Galaxie 1948 chevy kit. I'll be selling them as part of the artillery package.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 15 2009, 04:20 PM~13010802
> *Does the $6.00 include shipping?
> *


shipping starts at $3.00 flat fee for up to 4 items or so and goes up with more items


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 15 2009, 04:35 PM~13010871
> *hey big poppa, im liking those artillery rims and that bumper guard. those artillery rims are just the right size bro.....they are supposed to be big...if you look on most bombs they are that size..they are not supposed to be 13 or 14 inch tires like you see on most lowriders with wires..GOOD JOB....pm me some info...id like to order a few sets of each...thanks.
> *


Yep, I think they scale out to about 16".


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Any interest?


TTT 
3 sets of chrome, 1 set of gold

$14 shipped each


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

make me a deal on all four.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 16 2009, 09:19 PM~13023553
> *make me a deal on all four.
> *


$45 shipped


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE !!!

COMES OUT TO 11.25 EACH SHIPPED !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Feb 14 2009, 05:45 PM~13005448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SWEET LINEUP OF NEW PARTS :0 :0 WHATS THE PRICING?*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 14 2009, 08:50 PM~13005480
> *updated price list
> 
> 58 Impala cruiser skirts - $6.00
> ...


I also have a fotki page with info in my sig


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Feb 15 2009, 04:20 PM~13010802
> *Does the $6.00 include shipping?
> *


Your serious?? :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

how much shipped for 12 batteries
1 set artillerys
1 set 100 spoke 
1 set tru spoke wheels 

to 32570


----------



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

do you accept money orders for car modeler 2002 issue pm me


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey big poppa pm me a price for a set of true spokes shipped to 98902. your still making them right?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Big Poppa

Got the Skirts. Thanks Carnal for the extras too. I havn't seen those organ pipes for speakers in a really long time. :biggrin: 


don v


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2009, 01:03 PM~13027790
> *Your serious?? :uh:
> *


I was just asking. You never know.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a big poppa,would you be interested in trading some parts for some old [good condition]lowrider mags i got the second year through the forth


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

M.O. sent yesterday. its on its way for the tru.s, :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn nice stuff! I left messages in your Fotki album. I'll follow through.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

1 set of chrome still available




$14 shipped each


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the artilleries are very slow in coming. I only have a mold for 2 at a time and I've been getting 1 fuckin bubble in 1 every third cast. Tires have been ordered and are on the way. I got more rubber coming tomorrow so I can make another mold and increase my production.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 23 2009, 03:26 PM~13088176
> *Just wanted to let everyone know that the artilleries are very slow in coming.  I only have a mold for 2 at a time and I've been getting 1 fuckin bubble in 1 every third cast.  Tires have been ordered and are on the way.  I got more rubber coming tomorrow so I can make another mold and increase my production.
> *


at the pace most mofo's build on here that should nto be a problem :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 23 2009, 03:36 PM~13088266
> *at the pace most mofo's build on here that should nto be a problem  :biggrin:
> *


no shit huh? 

I'm still taking orders, I think I've been doing business long enough for people to know that they'll get their stuff. I would say I got maybe 2-3 weeks turnaround.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

received my bumper guards today thanks they look good.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Feb 24 2009, 08:31 PM~13102759
> *received my bumper guards today thanks they look good.
> *


Glad you like them.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

First sets of wires are shipping out today.

I just wanted to give some installation instructions. 

#1-the lips are really thin, please be careful handling them and installing them. I've had good luck pushing them onto 5:20s from the BACK. Use the center with a tool with a soft tipped end like maybe an pencil's eraser to push in or out to remove. 

#2-pic shows the outside of the dish. Some rims will have a thicker spot (on the left) because when I first cast it the seam was so thin that the dish would separate from the spokes when I pulled it out of the mold. So I added 5 minute epoxy to the master to seal the seam, so you may need to knock it down a little before installing. The 100 spokes probably have the biggest edge


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey, can people please post pics of completed models using my products? I think I've seen mostly the skirts being used. I'd just like to be able to show my work off on other people's work 

thanks!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 14 2009, 09:03 PM~13005556
> *Tru-Classic style wheels
> 
> 
> ...



HEY BRO HOW MUCH FOR 2 SETS OF THESE SHIPPED TO 92102 ?


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Got my wheels today and some extra stuff too, thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/poppadiaz_W0...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


Some good shit for the magazine collectors


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 9 2009, 12:56 AM~13222219
> *http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/poppadiaz_W0...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ
> Some good shit for the magazine collectors
> *


This seller has some good stuff too........
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/lakewoodhop_...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

I just purchased the 1st issue of lowrider bicycle from him.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 9 2009, 01:03 AM~13222240
> *This seller has some good stuff too........
> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/lakewoodhop_...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ
> 
> ...


? WTF, lol, how you going to come into my thread and pimp someone's else shit.

I have bought from him though, I think his prices start a little high.

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/poppadiaz_W0...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

My BADD, homie.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

id like to order a set of artillarys a bumper gaurd and a regal hood lmk please thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I need a regal hood big poppa pm me paypal info


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb808+Mar 9 2009, 01:12 AM~13222262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMs sent


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 9 2009, 07:29 AM~13222963
> *It's all good
> PMs sent
> *


did those pics work out for ya? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 9 2009, 03:48 PM~13226923
> *did those pics work out for ya? :0  :cheesy:
> *


I think they will, haven't had a chance to check out what I got, thanks though


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup.... how are the artillaries coming along?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 9 2009, 05:36 PM~13227842
> *wassup.... how are the artillaries coming along?
> *


Slow


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 9 2009, 08:29 AM~13222963
> *It's all good
> PMs sent
> *


pm returned
hno: :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

DO YOU STILL HAVE SKIRTS FOR THE 58 59 KITS...? SEND ME A PM FOR 2 SETS....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PAYMENT SENT FOR REGAL HOOD!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 9 2009, 02:29 AM~13222290
> *id like to order a set of artillarys a bumper gaurd and a regal hood lmk please thanks
> *



payment sent saturday bro thanks


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: a homie , i just received your package today :biggrin: thanx for the extras too . ill pm you later , thanx again the product is very , very good ........


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 20 2009, 03:13 PM~13339142
> *:thumbsup: a homie , i just received your package today  :biggrin:  thanx for the extras too . ill pm you later , thanx again the product is very , very good ........
> *


Thanks for your vote of confidence, hope to see the products on future builds soon! Still cranking away at everyone's artilleries :uh:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 20 2009, 03:16 PM~13339172
> *Thanks for your vote of confidence, hope to see the products on future builds soon!  Still cranking away at everyone's artilleries  :uh:
> *


yeah, im gonna send the bumper gaurds off to the chrome shop , but not for a minute , need to get a full tree then its off to the shop , pop .im using a set of wires on a build right now . so give me the lowdown , whats the best way to paint em , [alcad] ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Big poppa I got the hood today and its fresh! Can't wait to start my regal build!thanx for an awesome product


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62+Mar 20 2009, 03:52 PM~13339468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 9 2009, 12:56 AM~13222219
> *http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/poppadiaz_W0...QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ
> Some good shit for the magazine collectors
> *


I won one of the FIRME magazines


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 20 2009, 04:16 PM~13339172
> *Thanks for your vote of confidence, hope to see the products on future builds soon!  Still cranking away at everyone's artilleries  :uh:
> *



not bugging about the parts im in no hurry. just making sure you got your payment is what im asking thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67+Mar 20 2009, 11:36 PM~13343494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no worries I was just :uh: at myself


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 14 2009, 09:03 PM~13005556
> *Tru-Classic style wheels
> 
> 
> ...


 PM SENT ON THIS :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 14 2009, 09:07 PM~13005576
> *100 spoke style wheel
> 
> I know everyone likes the see thru look that's out there, but personally, I can't stand them, they look like wagon wheels, there's not enough detail.  These look a lot like the Mclean style wheel, but these have the additional spokes in the back poking out along the edge.
> ...


 PM SENT ON THIS TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

PMs replied

Someone sent me a $25 money order with no screen name or what they wanted. I forget the name and I left it at work. Hit me up whoever you are


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 21 2009, 10:41 PM~13349553
> *PMs replied
> 
> Someone sent me a $25 money order with no screen name or what they wanted.  I forget the name and I left it at work.  Hit me up whoever you are
> *


I WAS ME AND IT WAS FOR 5 PROMO CADDIES ! REMEMBER YOU SAID IF I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING I COULD GET THEM FOR $5.00 EACH ! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2009, 07:43 AM~13352137
> *I  WAS  ME  AND  IT  WAS  FOR  5  PROMO  CADDIES  !  REMEMBER  YOU  SAID  IF  I  DIDN'T  SAY  ANYTHING  I  COULD  GET  THEM  FOR  $5.00 EACH !  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: nice try :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2009, 04:43 AM~13352137
> *I  WAS  ME  AND  IT  WAS  FOR  5  PROMO  CADDIES  !  REMEMBER  YOU  SAID  IF  I  DIDN'T  SAY  ANYTHING  I  COULD  GET  THEM  FOR  $5.00 EACH !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 21 2009, 09:41 PM~13349553
> *PMs replied
> 
> Someone sent me a $25 money order with no screen name or what they wanted.  I forget the name and I left it at work.  Hit me up whoever you are
> *



that would be me ill resend you the pm homie its from san jose right :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY POPPA, HAVE U GOTTEN MY MO? I SENT IT LAST WEEK ON MON,OR TUES. I DON'T KNOW HOW LONG IT TAKES, SO IF U HAVEN'T GOT IT, IT SHOULD BE IN THE MAIL. HIT ME UP WHEN U GET IT. THANX.

ROAD DOGG 1.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

got package today...

thanks for the extras....

parts are clean...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1+Mar 25 2009, 08:48 PM~13391424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> I got your MO, it's ready to go but we got a snow day here. Maybe on Saturday
> 
> 
> COOL THANX, I'LL LOOK OUT 4 MY PKG.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hey papa i need two more artillary wheels bro for spares totaly forgot pm me bro thanks


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY POPPA,I FORGOT TO TELL YOU I GOT MY SKIRTS,,VERI NICE LOOKING...OH! AND THANZX FOR THE LITTLE EXTRA ITEMS YOU SENT ME..ALL POSITIVE FEEDBACK HERE++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Good news and bad news. Good news first.

New product! Deep dish Supremes now available. The ones from the 70 Impala are OK, but I hated that bigass edge. I ran with Mini's idea on adding a new dish on a regular set of Supremes. 

Still looking for a similar Cragar 5 spoke to do the same too.










Bad news. I picked up a volunteer job working sports games to pay for my kids' sports. Volunteer means paying me shit to do full time work. I been pretty beat from these and haven't been able to get down to the lab to get caught up on the casting.

More bad news: One of the wheels molded had a flaw in it that was the root of my casting issues. I been trying to cast one at a time now but it just isn't working. I have the bottom half of the new mold ready, just need the time and energy to get the rest.

So sorry for the long waits people, if anybody would like their money back, just hit me up. I always add a few extras to make up for things, but I know orders were put in a long time ago. I appreciate your patience and I think that my final results are worth the wait.

Oh and more bad news, the Tru-spoke mold gave out already, the delicate part between the spokes tore so it's shot. :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

trucks sold


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 27 2009, 01:16 PM~13704523
> *Good news and bad news.  Good news first.
> 
> New product!  Deep dish Supremes now available.  The ones from the 70 Impala are OK, but I hated that bigass edge.  I ran with Mini's idea on adding a new dish on a regular set of Supremes.
> ...


what is the price on the supremes?

tks for the update on orders.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 27 2009, 01:30 PM~13704660
> *what is the price on the supremes?
> 
> tks for the update on orders.
> *


All wheels are $6 a set


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Old mags, decent to good shape $10 shipped each


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

white truck sold


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 27 2009, 03:16 PM~13704523
> *Good news and bad news.  Good news first.
> 
> New product!  Deep dish Supremes now available.  The ones from the 70 Impala are OK, but I hated that bigass edge.  I ran with Mini's idea on adding a new dish on a regular set of Supremes.
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BIG POPPA ~ 

WORTH THE PRICE ! WORTH THE WAIT ! WORTH SENDING OFF TO GET PLATED ! 

HERE THEY ARE IN CHROME AND ON MY 70 CUSTOM ~



























NO ONE SHOULD BE DISAPPOINTED IF YOU ORDER ANY OF BIG POPPA's ITEMS ! CASTINGS ARE THIN EASY TO CLEAN UP AND HOLD ALOT OF GREAT DETAIL!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I got a set of the TruSpokes and they are good sh!t!! Thanks for the extras BigPoppa!!


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 27 2009, 02:16 PM~13704523
> *Good news and bad news.  Good news first.
> 
> New product!  Deep dish Supremes now available.  The ones from the 70 Impala are OK, but I hated that bigass edge.  I ran with Mini's idea on adding a new dish on a regular set of Supremes.
> ...


that sucks were you using smoothon?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 27 2009, 02:16 PM~13704523
> *Good news and bad news.  Good news first.
> 
> New product!  Deep dish Supremes now available.  The ones from the 70 Impala are OK, but I hated that bigass edge.  I ran with Mini's idea on adding a new dish on a regular set of Supremes.
> ...



its all good homie do your thing its not like i need that stuff to get a build done i have a hard time doing that on my own lol good luck bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

So sorry for the long waits people, if anybody would like their money back, just hit me up. *I always add a few extras to make up for things*, but I know orders were put in a long time ago. I appreciate your patience and I think that my final results are worth the wait.



:cheesy: ill wait :cheesy: 

you can add a set of different wheels if u didnt get my tru spoke ones done before it crashed


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2009, 01:52 PM~13704896
> *LOOKS  GOOD  BIG  POPPA ~
> 
> WORTH  THE  PRICE ! WORTH THE  WAIT ! WORTH  SENDING  OFF TO  GET  PLATED !
> ...


Looks really sharp and classic!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> *that sucks were you using smoothon? *


yeah, I was using a new batch of resin it had a little more bite than usual. Totally toasted another mold, but it was on it's way out anyway.



> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 27 2009, 10:49 PM~13711940
> *So sorry for the long waits people, if anybody would like their money back, just hit me up. I always add a few extras to make up for things, but I know orders were put in a long time ago. I appreciate your patience and I think that my final results are worth the wait.
> :cheesy: ill wait  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


I think you'll be OK. I'll be remolding them anyways, I need more for myself!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY POPPA I KNOW I SAID I WANTED SOME TRU SPOKES AND 100 SPOKES,IT'S JUST THAT I'M HAVING SOME FINANCIAL PROBLEMS. BUT IF YOU CAST SOME MORE TRU SPOKES I'LL DEFINITELY GET SOME. I DON'T MIND WAITING TILL YOU DO. THANX IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

those supremes look sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 28 2009, 08:17 AM~13713599
> *yeah, I was using a new batch of resin it had a little more bite than usual.  Totally toasted another mold, but it was on it's way out anyway.
> I think you'll be OK.  I'll be remolding them anyways, I need more for myself!
> *


i learned the hardway with the baskets a coat of mold release is good the first time


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Received my package the other day thanks for the extras, just had a question what tires do you use for the Mclean style wheels ? I tried the pegasus style tires and it was loose in there.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Apr 28 2009, 08:21 PM~13725520
> *Received my package the other day thanks for the extras, just had a question what tires do you use for the Mclean  style wheels ? I tried the pegasus style tires  and it was loose in there.
> *


you need to pick up a set of pegasus tires that they sell separately..... the ones on the wheels are stretched out already.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

how much for the supremes? i need a few sets. when you have time to cast, I also need those 59 skirts too.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> *i learned the hardway with the baskets a coat of mold release is good the first time*


I don't like using mold release, I might try to salvage the mold by brushing some rubber in the bad spots.



> *Received my package the other day thanks for the extras, just had a question what tires do you use for the Mclean style wheels ? I tried the pegasus style tires and it was loose in there.*





> *you need to pick up a set of pegasus tires that they sell separately..... the ones on the wheels are stretched out already.....*


Yeah, I made these to fit the virgin 5:20s



> *how much for the supremes? i need a few sets. when you have time to cast, I also need those 59 skirts too.*


Supremes are $6 plus $4 shipping.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

TTT, make an reasonable offer, I'm trying to clean up the basement



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 27 2009, 01:34 PM~13704711
> *Old mags, decent to good shape $10 shipped each
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THIS IS PROBABLY A REALLY STUPID QUESTION BUT DO U HAVE PICS OR A LIST OF EVERY THING U MAKE... INTERESTED IN REPLENISHING MY STOCK... THOSE SUPREME'S ARE SICK HOW LONG IS THE WAIT ON THEM.... IT LOOKS WELL WORTH IT TO ME... PM ME YOUR PAYPAL AND WE CAN GO FROM THERE...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Apr 30 2009, 05:50 AM~13739988
> *THIS IS PROBABLY A REALLY STUPID QUESTION BUT DO U HAVE PICS OR A LIST OF EVERY THING U MAKE... INTERESTED IN REPLENISHING MY STOCK... THOSE SUPREME'S ARE SICK HOW LONG IS THE WAIT ON THEM.... IT LOOKS WELL WORTH IT TO ME... PM ME YOUR PAYPAL AND WE CAN GO FROM THERE...
> *



pics and prices in the sig


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey i clicked on your fotki link (old school) and found the interior pics i needed of LETHAL WEAPON. now i can work on it...THANKS


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 30 2009, 09:21 AM~13741678
> *Hey i clicked on your fotki link (old school) and found the interior pics i needed of LETHAL WEAPON. now i can work on it...THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


cool, glad to help


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE SKIRTS READY I HAVE AN IMPALA IM WORKING ON NEXT...??? LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH AND YOUR PAYPAL INFO....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Apr 30 2009, 01:07 PM~13744339
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE SKIRTS READY I HAVE AN IMPALA IM WORKING ON NEXT...??? LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH AND YOUR PAYPAL INFO....
> *


I'll have to check, 58 or 59/60


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IF YOU HAVE BOTH THAT WOULD BE COOL I HAVE A 58 IMPALA I HAVE TO BUILD TOO... I HAVE A 59 ELCO...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Hang in there guys, I'm still having problems with the molds and got discouraged, but I should be getting back into gear this long weekend. The rubber catalyst went bad and it isn't drying :angry: Really sorry about the waits, my offer still stands, if someone wants their money back, let me know, but you won't be disappointed by the quality of my product.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 22 2009, 10:15 AM~13969360
> *Hang in there guys, I'm still having problems with the molds and got discouraged, but I should be getting back into gear this long weekend.  The rubber catalyst went bad and it isn't drying :angry: Really sorry about the waits, my offer still stands, if someone wants their money back, let me know, but you won't be disappointed by the quality of my product.
> *



     

tks for taking time out to keep us updated.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 22 2009, 10:15 AM~13969360
> *Hang in there guys, I'm still having problems with the molds and got discouraged, but I should be getting back into gear this long weekend.  The rubber catalyst went bad and it isn't drying :angry: Really sorry about the waits, my offer still stands, if someone wants their money back, let me know, but you won't be disappointed by the quality of my product.
> *


YA GET MY PM? :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2009, 11:05 AM~13969918
> *YA GET MY PM? :biggrin:
> *


I did, let me check where I'm at and get organized


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: sounds good to me....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 22 2009, 11:15 AM~13969360
> *Hang in there guys, I'm still having problems with the molds and got discouraged, but I should be getting back into gear this long weekend.  The rubber catalyst went bad and it isn't drying :angry: Really sorry about the waits, my offer still stands, if someone wants their money back, let me know, but you won't be disappointed by the quality of my product.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 3 2009, 08:45 PM~14088719
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

got my wheels today !!! nice !!!!!! thanks, im sure ill be buying again from you,thanks again !!!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

GOT MY SKIRTS TODAY BRO. THANK YOU


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

okay, i'm ready!! i am in need of the bumper guards for the 1950 chevy truck. i am also interested in the true classics. let me know how much.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 19 2009, 04:45 PM~13051990
> *how much shipped for 12 batteries
> 1 set artillerys
> 1 set 100 spoke
> ...


how much longer for mine :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 17 2008, 08:04 AM~12178668
> *this is one of the first molds I ever tried before I really knew what I was doing.  Organ pipe speakers are $1 for 4.  Sand the base down, maybe drill out the pipes some and they should look fine.
> 
> 
> ...



ttt for those lookin for these! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 12 2009, 10:41 AM~14170726
> *how much longer for mine  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ITS LIKE A GREAT SCOTCH IM IN FOR THE LONG HALL TAKE YOUR TIME BRO...NOTHING GOOD HAS COME FROM RUSHING IT....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Life hasn't been easy this summer people, really sorry. I've shipped out a couple orders but haven't been able to get into a routine. Hang tight.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hey i completely forgot to get back to you,sorry about that,but need 3 sets of Supremes,and some dumps,thanks.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

how many books do u have of the old lowrider mag let me know i might get them from u


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Homie, how are the arts comming along?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

X2 PM ME


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 28 2009, 10:29 AM~15207224
> *Homie, how are the arts comming along?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: any updates homie on the artillery wheels?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 3 2008, 08:43 PM~11774407
> *Gotta get rid of some stuff, I had subscriptions to Model Cars Mag when it first came out and Scale Auto for a few years in the late 90s, early 2000s.  I figured I'd post them up here first for the LIL folks.  Conditions vary, a few of them had some water damage that got the pages sort of crunchy, but still readable.  Lots of good tips, a few lowriders sprinkled in with the show coverage
> 
> $2.50 each, or 5 for $10, Paypal preferred
> ...


 hey man ,i heard you used to sell cruiser skirts ,i would like to know if u have anymore?thanks


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IM WAITING ON STUFF TOO I DONT KNOW WHATS UP WITH THIS GUY!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Oct 26 2009, 11:01 PM~15477991
> *IM WAITING ON STUFF TOO I DONT KNOW WHATS UP WITH THIS GUY!!!
> *


Last Active Oct 07, 2009 - 05:41 PM :dunno:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hopefully he logs in soon...i need some issues of orlie's lowriding magazine that i did some photography work for. PM ME BIG POPPA...i need your help!!

his inbox is full


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

ANYONE KNOW HOW ELSE TO GET A HOLD OF THIS HOMIE


Last Active Oct 07, 2009 - 05:41 PM 

DON'T MIND WAITING JUST NEED AN UPDATE ON ORDER OR SOME KIND OF ANSWER ON TURN AROUND TIME

placed my order back in march!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

still m.i.a.?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

glad i finally told him no arts ......and got mine ..little faster like 3 months lol


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET AHOLD OF THIS GUY... I HAVE AN ORDER I PUT IN AND NO PRODUCTS TO ME PAID IT IN FULL AND IT LOOKS LIKE THIS DUDE IS GOING TO FLAKE ON ME....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 27 2009, 05:16 AM~15478782
> *Last Active  Oct 07, 2009 - 05:41 PM  :dunno:
> *



still the same status

he did pm me sometime around this asking me about the mags i had for sale but mentioned nothing to me about an order i placed with him


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 30 2009, 09:50 AM~15821175
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET AHOLD OF THIS GUY... I HAVE AN ORDER I PUT IN AND NO PRODUCTS TO ME PAID IT IN FULL AND IT LOOKS LIKE THIS DUDE IS GOING TO FLAKE ON ME....
> *



X222 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i waited 3-4 months and finally got him to send me what he had done ...instead of same story ..im making a new mold 

i got mine right before he went MIA


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 30 2009, 11:05 AM~16133187
> *i waited 3-4 months and finally got him to send me what he had done ...instead of same story ..im making a new mold
> 
> i got mine right before he went MIA
> *



yeah he kept telling me same story. I was cool with waiting just never thought he would take so long or worse go MIA. Dude always had good feedback.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

any more 59 cruizer skirts?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 30 2009, 11:11 AM~16133248
> *yeah he kept telling me same story. I was cool with waiting just never thought he would take so long or worse go MIA. Dude always had good feedback.
> *


I KNOW Big Poppa is good peeps. I've heard that things have not been easy for him this last year so I can imagine it's hard for him to get his resin business going at the same time. Knowing Poppa he hates to see his rep going down the drain as well. I will try to contact him to see if I can help him out casting the stuff for the homies that are waiting.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

talked to kris about an hour ago hes been going thru some shit but he will make it straight with everybody soon.hes not a burn.i know it aint your guys fault but shit happens.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 31 2009, 02:44 PM~16146838
> *talked to kris about an hour ago hes been going thru some shit but he will make it straight with everybody soon.hes not a burn.i know it aint your guys fault but shit happens.
> *



  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Dec 31 2009, 02:44 PM~16146838
> *talked to kris about an hour ago hes been going thru some shit but he will make it straight with everybody soon.hes not a burn.i know it aint your guys fault but shit happens.
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------

